# Seriously? What is wrong with people????



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Last year we had three Blue Spruce trees planted, and one of them isn't doing so well. It has sunk way to deep, and is losing needles. So the tree guy sent his helper out to raise it up, and replant it, before we lose it entirely.
this was a 300.00 tree, so you bet we want it done right!
Well, this guy comes out, I remember him from the initial planting, he had his dogs with him then and we told him not to let them out of the truck that time.

So what does he do? Brings them again this time, but apparently "forgets" that we have these two massive and very non-strange dog friendly Pyrs! What a moron!!!:grumble::grumble::grumble:
Not only that, but they have a bottle lamb back there now, and are way over the top protective of her. I didn't realize he had his dogs at first, until I hear my two just going ape- you know what, and go running.
He's all upset, as Maggie and Murphy basically attacked his truck to get to his dogs. 
Seriously? How stupid are you to think you can bring strange dogs to someones house, when you have been told not to once already, and not have a problem.:grumble:
Maggie did get a hold of one of his dogs snout pretty good, he'll be alright, but was bleeding. I told him he was lucky she didn't pull the thing completely out of the truck and just shred it right there.:grumble::grumble::grumble:
I also called my insurance guy, just in case, he said it was a non issue, as the guy had been told, in front of witnesses, not to have his dogs here at all.
I just don't get it. First of all, I would never presume to take my dogs to anyone's house, that's just rude, but to take them to someones house, who you have been told expressly not to?
He actually made the comment that my dogs were to mean to keep around people, lol!!
I laughed right at him and said no, they are to mean to keep around other dogs, which is why WE DON"T!!!
Moron.:bash:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

SAdly, there is no cure for dumb.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would complain to the business owner-- that is no way to run a business.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Molly, trust me, I called him.
He said he had even told the guy NOT to bring his dogs out here, as my Pyrs were people friendly, but would kill any strange animals.
I have no idea what he is going to do about the guy, but that is his problem now.
I just can't fathom the thinking of some people.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

This should not be a site specific issue because of so many variables. The dogs brought into someone else's property could pass along illness, harm livestock, injure a property owner and a property owner may simply just not like dogs. 

Most businesses are smart enough to advise employees against taking dogs out on work sites to avoid liability issues or alienating clients.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I once had a couple come to my house looking to buy sheep. First, I told them I could not see them Sunday because we were going to DD&#8217;s wedding shower. Second, they had two dogs in the car. They seriously thought that since their dogs were used to sheep, and they&#8217;d keep the dogs in the front seat, that my sheep would jump into the back for the ride home. DH doesn&#8217;t even like sheep, but he said those people were too stupid to have ours.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I think the whole thing is funny!!! Kudos to both of your Pyrees!!! Bet that guy won't forget the next time!!!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

It used to drive me crazy when people would want to bring their dogs out "for a visit to the farm" so they could "run and be free." When I would say no they would really get upset...as if they had a right to bring their dogs out. One person wanted me to lock my dogs up so that they wouldn't harm his dogs and they could "go out and meet the sheep and horses and cows." UGH! 

No clue. No clue at all. 

Sorry you had to go through all of that...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, I think the whole thing is funny!!! Kudos to both of your Pyrees!!! Bet that guy won't forget the next time!!!!!


After the fact, it is rather funny really. Seeing my two gentle giants tearing heck out of that guys truck! Who knew they would ever do that!
It also makes me rather happy to know, that they totally differentiated between him, and his dogs.
Mind you, I certainly don't want them just letting anyone in, and I should say, I had walked back there with him to begin with, so I showed him to them first off. But then he pulled his truck around, it had a big tree digging machine on it, and that's when they saw his dogs.
They tore his bumper up, and put some major scratches in his paint, I just never thought they would attack a truck, to save their lamb! LOL!:teehee:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes I hope everyone reads this and spreads the word!
Warn the property owner if you are going to bring your dog and pop open your truck cab and let your dog loose!
(we had 2 different contractors do this our first yr in this house- and they didnt even mention they were planning to bring a dog much let them loose on our property while they worked! we just happened to have our dogs locked up -- for the contractors' safety!)....


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Ardie/WI said:


> SAdly, there is no cure for dumb.


Yes there is, I think a guy named Darwin invented it. Seth


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Even though I agree with you I'd just about bet the farm that your Insurance Company (not local Agent) doesn't know about this incident and probably doesn't know about your dogs. Even if the agent has told them about your animals, once there has been an incident on the premises most Insurance Companies would Non-Renew the account at renewal. Sounds like you have a great agent.

from an Agent of 30 years.


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

More than once I've spoken to people at poultry shows who don't understand that it's not OK for them to bring their dogs in the building. I've had contractors show up to give estimates whop bring their dogs and think nothing of letting them out of the truck when they get here. They never get the job. It's the same mentality of those who let their animals loose and then blame the driver when they get hit by a car. Clueless.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

rambotex said:


> Even though I agree with you I'd just about bet the farm that your Insurance Company (not local Agent) doesn't know about this incident and probably doesn't know about your dogs. Even if the agent has told them about your animals, once there has been an incident on the premises most Insurance Companies would Non-Renew the account at renewal. Sounds like you have a great agent.
> 
> from an Agent of 30 years.


Oh trust me our agent is a gem!


----------

